# Anyone tried Celexa???



## tsedlacek (Nov 22, 2001)

Has anyone taken Celexa?My DR is recommending that I take this and I am very hesitant. The entire stereo-type about anti-depressants has made me nervous about taking it.Any feedback would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Tanya-will PM you soon, just got back from holiday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

I thought they stopped marketing Celexa for the modified yet similar Lexapro?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Tanya, I have sent you a PM.4WillieC, I am still getting Celexa. My guess is that the drug reps are pushing Lexapro (it's quite a bit more expensive), but I have heard nothing about it completely replacing Celexa.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

hmmm,interesting.


----------



## boadicea79 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi,Sorry to dig up an old topic, I'm a new member...I've tried the equivalent of Celexa, and it didn't suit me. I have anxiety disorder and take anti-anxiety drugs, and despite that I had unbelievable panic attacks on Celexa. It also totally took away my appetite, but I didn't experience any nausea (we started at 1/4 of the dose and went up from there). I was overexcited all the time, spoke louder and it was harder to sleep.However, I seem to be an exception. My psychiatrist told me that Celexa is one of the best tolerated antidepressants, with the least side-effects. I am over-sensitive to any medication that alters moods, so I'm not really a good example.My psychiatrist also told me that a natural alternative to antidepressants like Celexa is St John's Wort (Hypericum), a plant that you'll find very easily in pill form and that indeed has very similar effects to the antidepressant (tried it too, had the same effect on my mood/sleep, but milder). Maybe you'd like to try that first.Viv


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

Celexa is chemically almost the same as Lexapro, which is newer, more purified and so far I have experienced no side effects from the Lexapro and I feel really good. I've taken both. Celexa caused me some problems. No problems with Lexapro.Evie


----------

